# Yellow leaves



## Steve1 (Oct 5, 2019)

1st time grower here. I have Black Domina plants growing. They are into the 3rd week of flowering and I’m starting to get some yellowing of the lower leaves. I read that is normal during flowering  due to nitrogen deficiency but today I saw a couple a little higher in 1 plant. I use fox farm trio and is this something I need to worry about or should I continue feeding as normal? The leaves are yellowing but the veins are still green.


----------



## Lesso (Oct 5, 2019)

Looks ok to me.....just cant see any yellowing that would make me worry.


----------



## Steve1 (Oct 5, 2019)

Those photos were from a couple days ago. Sorry. This is from right now


----------



## burnin1 (Oct 5, 2019)

It does not look too bad.  It could be root problems.  Maybe the roots stay too wet causing a nute lock?
I have grown Black Domina a few times about 10 or 15 years ago.  Very potent and great for hash.

I wish you all the best with this grow!


----------



## Lesso (Oct 5, 2019)

It does happen in flower around the lower areas sometimes. If it spreads or increases make a post. That wouldnt worry me too much.


----------

